# API test kits



## CaPisces (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi. So I have the API Freshwater test kit that I use for my four freshwater tanks. I recently received a full set up saltwater tank that until two weeks ago had been up and running for several years. I just refilled it and got all of the live rock set up on the 5th (today is the 8th) and am hoping that it will do its mini-cycle thing by the end of the month. My question is, is there any chemical difference between the reagents used in the API Freshwater test kit and the reagents used int he API Saltwater test kit? Based on what I can glean from their website, the test color cards from the saltwater kit and the bottles from each kit themselves, there doesn't seem to be a difference. I am only asking because I don't want to waste money buying the "saltwater" kit if the fresh will do just fine based on the active ingredients. 

Any thoughts would help. I performed my own mini test on some tap water and tap water mixed with Instant Ocean and didn't find any differences. But who knows, maybe my test was incorrect because of X, Y, or Z and I don't know it.
Thanks guys!


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

I wouldnt think they're different at all. But really, just buy the phosphate and calcium tests seperately instead of the master kit. If the other kit has nitrate and KH tests, then just use them and possibly save a few bucks. Easiest and surest thing to do though, send an email to API.


----------

